# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Near new MUVE V1.1 DLP for sale

## blissiictrl

Hey guys, girls and robots,

im offering up for sale my basically as-new MUVE V1.1 DLP machine. Came as a kit which has been assembled, with a high resolution 1920.1080 DLP projector.

i purchased this back in July however with commitments I have barely had the time to work on it, and my limited knowledge on these machines means I've been having a lot of trouble getting it running.

it will come with all parts as per their website exclusive of the tool kit and a few other odds and ends, and about 400ml of red maker juice resin.

pics on request

Item is located in Toowoomba, Queensland, Australia. I am willing to provide freight anywhere in the country, as well as offer pickup from my house.

It cost me nearly $4,000 between buying the kit, freight from the US, and having to pay GST on it, so my price at $3200 ONO is something I consider fair

http://www.muve3d.net/press/product/.../#!prettyPhoto[product-gallery]/7/ for all specs and info, it has the high resolution printer but being a v1.1 doesn't have the flexvat. I also have a basic laptop that I've been using with it that I'll throw in for an extra $100 with charger.

NOTE - please don't message me on here, I rarely check it. Email me directly on matt.hillocks@live.com, or text via 0413475969 during business hours. REPEAT - TEXT OR EMAIL INITIALLY.

FREIGHT COSTS WILL BE EXTRA, DEPENDING ON YOUR LOCATION AND AVAILABLE CARRIERS.

Serious enquirers only please. This has the potential to be a great printer but I'm just not able to spend much time on it to get it fully running. I believe it's mainly getting z-height right but I'm just over looking at it and want to get rid of some debts.

thanks in advance

----------


## blissiictrl

Bumping to the top - it is still shitting me to tears.

Willing to sell without projector for lower costs.

Inbox me with offers.

----------

